# "netsend" How To



## bkaron (Jun 3, 2005)

I tried to warn my new next-door neighbors that they have an unprotected network. Everything, including their router is password free; they dont even have a WEP password. So I want to send them a message, but they have XP and Im running Tiger. So I did a little research and leaned that there is a UNIX command called netsent and I came across a Mac OS X Hint that takes this concept into a little bit of detail, but I have no Idea how to do any of this. Can you please help me sent them a message.

Thanks for your help
   Brandon

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20031204021659307


----------



## bkaron (Jun 6, 2005)

Wow, thanks for all you help


----------



## Tetano (Jun 7, 2005)

try "netsend IP whatyouwanttosay..."...


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 7, 2005)

bkaron said:
			
		

> Wow, thanks for all you help



A little patience goes a loooong way.

Consider that people might be researching it or just haven't come up to this thread yet (I just saw this myself).

Snapping at those on the board won't get your question answered any faster.

BTW??  A quick 1 second search on Google gave me this...

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/21888

You're welcome....


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 7, 2005)

Here are even more options....

http://www.versiontracker.com/php/s...tion=search&str=net+send&plt[]=macosx&x=0&y=0


----------



## Tetano (Jun 7, 2005)

thanx nixgeek in particular for the first link!


----------



## DevilRocks (Jun 8, 2005)

lol dude, so they dont have wep, big fuckin deal, theres nothin wrong with letting a few other people use your internet lol. And even if they do get your gay message which they probobly wont because a router blocks the ports that net send uses. But lets say they do, they will probobly think its a stupid pop up lol, and think nothing of it. But they might want to password protect their router is all.


----------



## elander (Jun 8, 2005)

DevilRocks said:
			
		

> lol dude, so they dont have wep, big fuckin deal, theres nothin wrong with letting a few other people use your internet lol. And even if they do get your gay message which they probobly wont because a router blocks the ports that net send uses. But lets say they do, they will probobly think its a stupid pop up lol, and think nothing of it. But they might want to password protect their router is all.




You bet there is something wrong with "letting a few other people use your internet". If you don't secure your net, in many countries and several states in the US, you run the risk of being liable for any and all illegal activities that someone might do from your network, such as spamming, DOS attacks, intrusions on other nets etc.

And even in countries and states where you are NOT liable for the actions of others on your unprotected network, you will have a hard time proving that you are innocent, if someone is or has been using your network for illegal activities. 

Letting your neighbours know that their networks are unsafe is the right thing to do. Knowing that their network is wide open, and not telling them, is just bad form.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 8, 2005)

Although I doubt this would happen due to their lack of expertise (at least I think), you might get into trouble by just sending that message since you have basically connected to their network.  It's a double-edged sword, so proceed with caution.


----------

